# Scurs trimming?



## Okie_Goats (Jun 27, 2015)

So one of my wethered Nigerian Dwarfs is growing scurs that is small and growing in towards the skull. I've been keeping an eye on them hoping that he would knock them off, like my other goat seems to do fairly easy. After looking at them today, I noticed that they are extremely close to the skull and it doesn't look like he will be able to knock them off on his own. They seem fairly loose and they aren't really big, but I don't want them growing into his skull, so whats everyone's opinion on trimming them? I've read if they are fairly small you can trim them a bit with hoof clippers, but if they're too big to use survival wire. I would say the part that's growing in towards his skull is about a inch wide and barely half an inch thick. I know not to do too much, but the idea of it scares me since I've never had this problem before. Any advice on trimming them or should I just go to a vet?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If they are loose and wiggly I have used a pair of horse hoof nippers with great success. I just keep my hot iron, and some blue kote spray on hand just in case it bleeds, but I have never had that happen. I do not trim really short, just enough to take care of the problem.


----------



## Okie_Goats (Jun 27, 2015)

goatblessings said:


> If they are loose and wiggly I have used a pair of horse hoof nippers with great success. I just keep my hot iron, and some blue kote spray on hand just in case it bleeds, but I have never had that happen. I do not trim really short, just enough to take care of the problem.


Great! Hoping I can get it done with no problems! Thank you! :leap:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck - sure hope it works for you!


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

Okie_Goats said:


> So one of my wethered Nigerian Dwarfs is growing scurs that is small and growing in towards the skull. I've been keeping an eye on them hoping that he would knock them off, like my other goat seems to do fairly easy. After looking at them today, I noticed that they are extremely close to the skull and it doesn't look like he will be able to knock them off on his own. They seem fairly loose and they aren't really big, but I don't want them growing into his skull, so whats everyone's opinion on trimming them? I've read if they are fairly small you can trim them a bit with hoof clippers, but if they're too big to use survival wire. I would say the part that's growing in towards his skull is about a inch wide and barely half an inch thick. I know not to do too much, but the idea of it scares me since I've never had this problem before. Any advice on trimming them or should I just go to a vet?


I once had a doeling where the disbudding didn't take on one of her horn buds. I let it grow out just until I could make a notch at the base and put 2 rubber bands on it. It took a couple of weeks but when it fell off there was virtually no blood. It never grew back and she looks great. (the rubber bands are the ones used in castration)


----------



## Okie_Goats (Jun 27, 2015)

windswept said:


> I once had a doeling where the disbudding didn't take on one of her horn buds. I let it grow out just until I could make a notch at the base and put 2 rubber bands on it. It took a couple of weeks but when it fell off there was virtually no blood. It never grew back and she looks great. (the rubber bands are the ones used in castration)


When I went to cut it off, the scur literally just popped right off with a little pressure! But if I have anymore trouble I'll make note to try this! Thank you!:leap::leap:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Glad you had a good result! Such a relief to know it will be easy from now on!:leap:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Those scurs are deceiving huh!!! I just dealt with a horn/scur that needed to come off. After pumping my self up for 2 days and getting a iron hot and flour ready I got the guts to cut it off. I really thought it was going to be a bloody mess but hardly had any blood at all!


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

Glad everything went well.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

They are very deceiving indeed!! I have a Nigi wether with a rather small scur on each side, one of them gets ripped off regularly(once a month or so) from fighting with the heard queen:eyeroll: and boy you wouldn't think it would, but that thing bleeds like crazy, blood everywhere and I mean like sometimes its spurting blood. The wound itself is never bad at all, I think it's just connected to some main blood vessel or something. Poor boy!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah see this is pilgrim, it was stiff so I thought it was going to be just like any horn. I took loppers to it and if you look at the first pic you can see I hardly missed any blood, and the third pic shows where she moved and part of the horn peeled, there was just a little blood because of that. I threw flour on her and it stopped right there. Now my gabby has a tiny scur, about the size of the tip of my thumb and it curls and is wiggly so she knocks it off and it bleeds pretty good for its size


----------

